# 1979 Banana River Skiff



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

*just picked her up from a buddy. Super stoked.*


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so far ahead of its time. great find.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

What's the history of that skiff?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> What's the history of that skiff?


Project Dreamboat - Banana River Skiff - Florida Sportsman


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Vey cool.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Project Dreamboat - Banana River Skiff - Florida Sportsman





MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 175121
> View attachment 175122
> View attachment 175123
> *just picked her up from a buddy. Super stoked.*


Sick, I loved mine. Enjoy!!!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that--really cool skiff you have now! Congratulations.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

new poling platform and tiller extension


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Super cool skiff!! Not too many of those around!


----------



## Boatright (May 18, 2021)

Like those wide gunnels!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice
The original game changer!
Is that a original deck layout or custom built? Get something on top of that transom ASAP


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

jonny said:


> Nice
> The original game changer!
> Is that a original deck layout or custom built? Get something on top of that transom ASAP


I don’t think it’s the original deck layout although I can’t find much about the original layouts online. Yeah I got her with intentions on redoing the boat. Here she sits now. Previous owner cut the transom down to accommodate a 15” shaft motor. I’m building it back for 20” shaft motor. I should say we’re building it back. A friend is helping me. I’m putting Coosa on the transom and Divinycell for the deck,cap and bulkheads.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Shit throw a Hatsu 30 on that bitch. No need for those extra 5 inches. Ain’t nothing but more weight and a higher CG👌
You didn’t F around on tearing it apart😂


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

finally able to put some time in her. Reinforced the keel and got the Coosa transom in.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

layer of 1/2” Divinycell first followed by 3/4” Divinycell coming soon. 3/4” Coosa will be for the bow under the tank. Joined the two pieces of 1/2” by bevelling the butt joints back 6”. Followed by some fiberglass. I treated it like I would a drywall joint 🤷🏿


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

bryson said:


> Looking good!


Thanks for your help !!


----------



## dania02525 (Oct 25, 2021)

MikeChamp12 said:


> layer of 1/2” Divinycell first followed by 3/4” Divinycell coming soon. 3/4” Coosa will be for the bow under the tank. Joined the two pieces of 1/2” by bevelling the butt joints back 6”. Followed by some fiberglass. I treated it like I would a drywall joint 🤷🏿



How did you glue the divinycell down?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

dania02525 said:


> How did you glue the divinycell down?


After I put 1708 on the hull side and the bottom side of the Divinycell deck I rolled out neat resin on both side and thickened epoxy on both sides with a v groove trowel.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

All epoxy resin


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I drilled 5/16” holes every 6” to 8” randomly through the Divinycell. I almost forgot that part. @dania02525 
















you can see the ooze out and let’s the trapped air out.The holesthat didn’t fill I went back with epoxy resin and filled with a Syringe until it was full.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

second layer of floor core and started glassing the back side of transom.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 175121
> View attachment 175122
> View attachment 175123
> *just picked her up from a buddy. Super stoked.*


A friend of mine had one in high school. We fished all over Biscayne Bay in the late 70s.


----------



## dania02525 (Oct 25, 2021)

I just realized we're only 30 mins from one another! We will definitely have to get our skiffs out flats fishing!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

dania02525 said:


> I just realized we're only 30 mins from one another! We will definitely have to get our skiffs out flats fishing!


Hahaha. Yeah man definitely.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## dania02525 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sooo nice to have a garage to work in. I keep having to move mine to keep the iguanas off it. Got mine put together enough to take it out tomorrow, but still need a steering cable, a couple pieces of coosa, and a bunch of gelcoat fixes and fairing


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I do my best to keep the iguana population down around here. How much Coosa you talking? @dania02525


----------



## dania02525 (Oct 25, 2021)

Eh probably a couple 24x24 squares, thereabouts. I was planning on driving up to merritt supply in pompano to get it, do you need anything up there?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I have a couple scraps but not that big. No I’m good I placed an order with US Composites in west palm with the rest of the things I need. Or think I need. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

This is awesome! Bout to start on my BRS rebuild hopefully this month. Howd that 25hp merc push the boat? I have my 2000 25 merc 2 stroke hoping to throw on mine. pushed my last skiff at 30mph so im hoping for the same results.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Dobre said:


> This is awesome! Bout to start on my BRS rebuild hopefully this month. Howd that 25hp merc push the boat? I have my 2000 25 merc 2 stroke hoping to throw on mine. pushed my last skiff at 30mph so im hoping for the same results.


The 25 pushed me solo around 26mph. 2 people and gear and a 6 gallon tank pushed us around 23mph. I sold the motor and going with a Yamaha 50 2 stroke tiller. I tore about 300lbs of saturated plywood out too. So I think I’ve been riding heavy.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> The 25 pushed me solo around 26mph. 2 people and gear and a 6 gallon tank pushed us around 23mph. I sold the motor and going with a Yamaha 50 2 stroke tiller. I tore about 300lbs of saturated plywood out too. So I think I’ve been riding heavy.


Good to hear. That 50hp will be sweet! I plan to keep it ultra light so i think the 25 will work. I pulled 150lb of wet foam from my last skiff and it forsure helped. What was the previous cap you pulled off made out of? Ply or foam core? Are you going capless?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Dobre said:


> Good to hear. That 50hp will be sweet! I plan to keep it ultra light so i think the 25 will work. I pulled 150lb of wet foam from my last skiff and it forsure helped. What was the previous cap you pulled off made out of? Ply or foam core? Are you going capless?


Old cap was 3/4 plywood and floor was 3/4” plywood. Lots of woven rovin. I am putting a new foam core cap with no hatches. Very small aft deck and enough deck to cover the tank on the bow. Maybe 8”-12” on the sides


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Had to break out the drywall tools


----------



## dania02525 (Oct 25, 2021)

Is that epoxy fairing?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

It is 


dania02525 said:


> Is that epoxy fairing?


----------



## dania02525 (Oct 25, 2021)

Do you have to put some kind of base layer over it to gel coat it or are you planning for paint instead?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

dania02525 said:


> Do you have to put some kind of base layer over it to gel coat it or are you planning for paint instead?


I just sanded down to the old gel coat(yellow) wiped everything with acetone and put the fairing on. I do have paint and primer going over it.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Boat works Today has a video applying gel coat over epoxy. @dania02525


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Boat works Today has a video applying gel coat over epoxy. @dania02525


Total Boat confirmed with me that you can use gelcoat over their Total Protect. Let 3-4 layers of the Total Protect dry for 5-7 days then sand with 80 grit was their advice.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

MikeChamp12 said:


> The 25 pushed me solo around 26mph. 2 people and gear and a 6 gallon tank pushed us around 23mph. I sold the motor and going with a Yamaha 50 2 stroke tiller. I tore about 300lbs of saturated plywood out too. So I think I’ve been riding heavy.


Nice work. Will scoot with Yam 50 2 stroke. Mine with side console did close to 40mph and hole shot was almost immediately on plane.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

btw @bryson I love this thing.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 192925
> 
> btw @bryson I love this thing.


Oh yeah! Looks like you got a real one too, haha! I expect mine to break every time I use it.


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Super cool boat! Love seeing these classics being brought to life!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Such sweet lines.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

With Covid for a week and the old gel coat acting up I may be painting later than sooner. Seems like the gel coat started to flake off the glass soon as I removed the bottom paint. So I’m just sanding it off. What a process. Couldn’t imagine this with no power tools.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 193799
> 
> View attachment 193800
> 
> ...


Bummer, but glad you're finding it now rather than later on in the process. Keep chugging away at it, she's looking great!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

3rd coat of fairing, should be the last. Sides will be next. Longboards are maker her flat. Overall I think it’s coming out really straight.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Wow this alexseal primer rolled out very nice. Took about 10 oz for the bottom side and I didn’t thin it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Good to know. Mine will be here tomorrow. Hope to roll it out next week. How many pinholes and oopsies showed up?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Good to know. Mine will be here tomorrow. Hope to roll it out next week. How many pinholes and oopsies showed up?


I have some more fairing to do on the keel but on the rest of the bottom there’s about a dozen pin holes I’ve noticed. Seems to be where the glass was exposed. Maybe 2 or 3 spots where the total fair was still low but I knew it while I was sanding with the long board. I wanted to get a coat of primer on it before this weather comes.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Tomorrow if the primer is dry I want to put a guide coat on it and do some more long board sanding. Hopefully mix up 1 more batch of fairing and hit the keel and the rest of the low spots/pinholes. Then move onto the sides and transom.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

And the guide coat determined that was a lie.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

cool seems to be a hull ID 179K


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 194870
> 
> cool seems to be a hull ID 179K


Nah, that's the price skiffs are going for by the end of 2022.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

paint it black said:


> Nah, that's the price skiffs are going for by the end of 2022.


Well done 👏 😂


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking great!

One thing that came to mind with my re-build was reinforcing with extra glass anything against the hull sides because they are not cored. My side console and undergunnel rod holder supports that supported the walkable gunnels started to show stress cracks on outside of the hull over time. Wasn’t bad and not overly excessive but could have been avoided with that tweak.

Also some cool historical pics for your skiff.
1st is the cousin to BRS, the Super Skiff (pre-Dolphin) which is probably the 1st ever technical poling skiff and what most of the early guides, and skiff builders used for early one off skiffs and what likely at least partially inspired their future designs (Scott Deal, Chris Morejohn, Paul Gard, etc.). Check out the price!!!









2nd pic is the original designer/builder Dave Exley at the lodge in the Bahamas where the BRS skiffs were originally used as bonefish guide skiffs. This would have been around 1980.

I spoke to him a few times when I redid my BRS and he sent me a letter with all the history and hand drawn sketches of the original designs.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I’ll definitely take that into consideration thanks for the insight. That picture is awesome. If it wasn’t for the history I don’t think I’d be putting this many hours into it.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@Sublime a little trial and error after two coats of alexseal primer 442. Fouling 320 grit instantly with the 6” sander. Ended up backing off the sander speed to my lowest setting and vac to my medium setting it sanded out beautifully. Also I would hit the sandpaper with a cleaning stick every square foot or so just to clean her up.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> @Sublime a little trial and error after two coats of alexseal primer 442. Fouling 320 grit instantly with the 6” sander. Ended up backing off the sander speed to my lowest setting and vac to my medium setting it sanded out beautifully. Also I would hit the sandpaper with a cleaning stick every square foot or so just to clean her up.


Good info. I sanded a bunch over the weekend. I am almost to to the point where I will fill in streaks here and there that aren't "going away" and I am down to the previous layer of fairing or even down to glass. I'm going to use Total Fair for those spots. I need to do that tonight or tomorrow night before we get another big cool down. I have an approximately 18" x 24" area in the center of the hull, about a foot up from the transom that is concave by an 1/8" of an inch. I'm going to bring that up to level as well. Out towards the edges she is flat, flat, flat.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@Sublime what’s the finish color you chose? If you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> @Sublime what’s the finish color you chose? If you don’t mind me asking.


Probably dark gray with light blue cap.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

The bottom of this skiff is really whooping my ass. Every time I apply a second coat of primer I find spots I don’t like. The sides aren’t nearly as bad. Slowly getting there. The keel thing was a pain in ass to straighten. I ended up making an oak longboard and routing a 1/2” round over bullnose on it to make the small radius.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Got the call today that my Alexseal custom color will be delivered this week. Super excited. I wish someone would have told me how much fun all this sanding was I would have never got my contractors license.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

what color you going with?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Dobre said:


> what color you going with?


Culm Green


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

too soon?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

2 coats of primer on everything. Gonna sand everything in a couple days with 320 and hopefully fingers crossed 🤞 I don’t see any imperfections then I can paint the finish paint.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 197307
> 
> 2 coats of primer on everything. Gonna sand everything in a couple days with 320 and hopefully fingers crossed 🤞 I don’t see any imperfections then I can paint the finish paint.


Man she's looking great!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

bryson said:


> Man she's looking great!


Thank you. I really underestimated the amount of fairing and sanding involved lol and I still have a cap to build.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 192523
> 
> View attachment 192524


Curious where you sourced your coffin box? I'm looking for one just like it.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Tailer said:


> Curious where you sourced your coffin box? I'm looking for one just like it.


 I actually bought it from a gentleman from micro skiff. Came off a Dolphin skiff.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

2002 Dolphin Renegade Tiller. This is the box I have. Not this exact one but from this particular skiff.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Had a minor set back. Had to build my girl a coffee table. I swear I’m going to put some finish paint on.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Here’s the motor I picked up.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Dude, coffee table looks fantastic! Sweet motor too.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Cool coffee table, you should make one in the shape of your skiff!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice table, love the old Yamaha as well


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

just picked up another project. 1981 Dolphin Skiff. I really just wanted the trailer. I’ll start this one when I’m finished with the Banana River Skiff


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Great little boat


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Man I bet there lots of good skiff projects to be had in the keys huh. Nice find, the projects around here are usually bay boats and bigger I haven't seen any good project skiffs at all. Would love a nice little project to just whittle away at slowly


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

picked up a compressor and came with a bunch of sanding pads and sanders. Mounted the water separator and lubricator on it. Had to switch gears and I’ll be spraying high build primer on the banana river skiff and also spraying the alexseal 501 with flattening additive. I don’t like the super gloss. Coming soon.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

First coat of high build. Alexseal 302. My homemade spray booth.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

3 coats of super build and she’s looking good. I should have sprayed from the beginning. Can’t wait for later in the week for the finish paint.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very interested to see how the flattening agent turns out!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Very interested to see how the flattening agent turns out!


I’m going to spray 3 coats of finish primer 442 after I block and sand everything with 150. Then I’ll sand with 320 and finally spray the finish paint with the flattening additive. I’m thinking like and eggshell finish.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

With your skills a wooden poling platform to match the table would be cool, nice work all the way around. Wish I had the time to have a project


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sanded down the super build 302 with 150. She’s as smooth as can be and flat. I’m extremely happy with this primer. Next I’ll be spraying finish primer 442.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

this tool has been unbelievably helpful. I recommend getting this for any boat fairing and painting.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I’ve got the electric flexi sander. Love it


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> I’ve got the electric flexi sander. Love it


I think I’m goi g to break down and buy one when I redo my 81 Dolphin


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking great -- hopefully I get to see it when I head down that way in April!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

bryson said:


> Looking great -- hopefully I get to see it when I head down that way in April!


Yeah buddy. I’m flying out to Alaska April 26th for a few months. I hope to catch you before.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 200339
> 
> this tool has been unbelievably helpful. I recommend getting this for any boat fairing and painting.





Sublime said:


> I’ve got the electric flexi sander. Love it


Dang it. I’ve been on the fence about buying those. Just so expensive looks like it would be worth it though!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

flyclimber said:


> Dang it. I’ve been on the fence about buying those. Just so expensive looks like it would be worth it though!


The dust collection works really well on it as well. 80 grit is the coarsest I can find for it is the only issue.

Oh. And it is the goofy 230 volt European plug. You have to buy a transformer for it. The motor is clearly off a Bosch grinder I think so I don't know why they don't offer a 120 volt version.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

First coat.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

7oz of 501 topcoat
7oz of flattening 5023
7oz of C5051 spray converter 
3.5 oz of R5050 reducer 

One coat over entire hull


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Im loving how this turned out


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I dig it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking so sharp man, I wanted to do a semi-gloss or matte on my skiff, but chickened out because I was afraid I'd have to sand runs/sags after I sprayed.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@bryson im not really sure what I am doing lol. I just emailed alexseal to see if I can even buff this paint to get it smooth (not glossy). There isn’t any orange peel but there is a little dust that settled on the paint. I’ll let you guys know what I find out.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

That’s a negative on any sort of buffing after the flattening additive is sprayed. I’m knocking it back down with 320 and will spray again. I just got a better gun with a 1.2mm


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> That’s a negative on any sort of buffing after the flattening additive is sprayed. I’m knocking it back down with 320 and will spray again. I just got a better gun with a 1.2mm


Man, I sure do like that look, but are they saying anytime it gets rubbed, it will get shiny in that spot?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Man, I sure do like that look, but are they saying anytime it gets rubbed, it will get shiny in that spot?
> 
> View attachment 200911


Lol didn’t specify. I’m thinking of just leaving out the flattening additive now so I can buff it to a perfect finish.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Lol didn’t specify. I’m thinking of just leaving out the flattening additive now so I can buff it to a perfect finish.


How many more coats you doing? You'd have to sand it anyway since you are past the window on the last layer?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> How many more coats you doing? You'd have to sand it anyway since you are past the window on the last layer?


I’ll do two more coats. Yeah I’m past the window to spray over without sanding.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I think you'll be surprised at the finish even without buffing. I originally planned on maybe having to cut and buff mine, but I was so impressed with how level it went down that I left it. It's got a really long open time which is great for a super smooth finish with minimal orange peel, but it does give a little more time for dust to settle on it. Still, I bet you'll be plenty happy with the finish straight from the gun!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@bryson youll see it in a couple of days lol. Brace yourselves we have a lot of the “W” word


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> @bryson youll see it in a couple of days lol. Brace yourselves we have a lot of the “W” word


Yeah, I'm bringing rain gear and plenty of ibuprofen. As @Lmhanagr says "no such thing as bad weather, just soft fishermen" -- we're still gonna try to make something happen!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Dude that looks so good!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah buddy that’s real nice!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice !!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Decided to buff out a small area on the transom just to see what it would do. Still needs to cure for 7 more days but I got excited. Wet sanded 1500 and then 2000 after.Followed by 3M perfect it 36060. Very impressed


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Looking great!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Question. What are you using for water separation on your set up? I see these guys building the elaborate copper manifolds but I don't desire to do that. I am going to spray one boat and then go back to filling up tires and using the occasional air tool.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

this is all I have. @Sublime


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

well I took off the homemade spray booth. Started wet sanding and buffing. Everything was going well until the sun got on it. Again fiberglass started delaminating and pushing up. I can press down and feel the 1/8” voids. It’s only the hull bottom that is effected. I’m not sure what to do. 

1. grind down through outer layer of fiberglass and lay a couple layers of 10 oz basalt. (Hull bottom only)

2. drill holes and inject epoxy resin (again)

3. cut boat in 47 pieces and stick in trash cans. (Trash night is tonight)


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Can you get to them from the other side?

at least the paint job looks sick!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

flyclimber said:


> Can you get to them from the other side?
> 
> at least the paint job looks sick!


Not really I already have two layers of core all glasses in on the other side. It’s a lot of work painting this little skiff and this will be my second time because of this damn old fiberglass. Im assuming there’s still moisture in the old glass or the old glass had so much exposure to saltwater that it just turned it to shit. I’m 2 seconds from cutting the outer layer of old glass out


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

The amount of hours I have or will have in this skiff I could have just built a conchfish or Chris’s glades skiff. But it has been a great learning experience with everything going wrong.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

wow. you did a great job of fairing and a very nice paint job. what did you spray with?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh man that sucks. If you injected more epoxy would it just separate even more?

But whatever you decide to do to fix it, on the bottom of the hull it doesn't really matter how it looks as long as it's sound, then take it fishing and see how it goes.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

devrep said:


> wow. you did a great job of fairing and a very nice paint job. what did you spray with?


The finish I sprayed with a 1.3mm $89 gun off Amazon. Finish primer I sprayed with a 1.5mm cheap gun. Super build I sprayed with a 2.0mm cheap gun


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Oh man that sucks. If you injected more epoxy would it just separate even more?
> 
> But whatever you decide to do to fix it, on the bottom of the hull it doesn't really matter how it looks as long as it's sound, then take it fishing and see how it goes.


Possibly. I injected other areas and they seem to be doing well. I even put 100psi of air in one of the syringe holes by accident dusting it off after sanding and it held. I’m leaning towards taking the outer layer of glass out and laying new glass in. I’d rather not have the bottom of my skiff with a 1/4” layer of solid epoxy resin.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

once you get it done don't expose the bottom to the sun. once it's done the bottom will never see the sun anyway.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Possibly. I injected other areas and they seem to be doing well. I even put 100psi of air in one of the syringe holes by accident dusting it off after sanding and it held. I’m leaning towards taking the outer layer of glass out and laying new glass in. I’d rather not have the bottom of my skiff with a 1/4” layer of solid epoxy resin.


Maybe mix up some thickened epoxy and inject with a syringe. May give more strength than just neat epoxy.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh man. I wonder if there would be a way to pull some resin through with a vacuum setup ?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Or drill two holes at either end of the delam and inject it with a tight fitting syringe


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

Would some kind-of failure occur if you just ran it as-is? It looks fantastic and if you're not a speed demon it may be fine?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Littlefish said:


> Would some kind-of failure occur if you just ran it as-is? It looks fantastic and if you're not a speed demon it may be fine?


Maybe and thank you. I’m afraid of poling in some super shallow stuff and puncturing it. I think I’m going to drill some holes and inject slightly thickened epoxy resin today when the sun is bearing on it. At least I only have to repaint the hull bottom and not the entire boat


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Maybe and thank you. I’m afraid of poling in some super shallow stuff and puncturing it. I think I’m going to drill some holes and inject slightly thickened epoxy resin today when the sun is bearing on it. At least I only have to repaint the hull bottom and not the entire boat


How often are you going to be looking on the bottom side of your boat? Just touch up?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

this was definitely an injected site I could tell by the holes. Epoxy didn’t seem to stick. I’m all the way through the hull to the core.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Dang that’s rough to see. Epoxy usually sticks to everything


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@flyclimber it put a tear in my eye to bring it back down past the glass. I’m certain I mixed the epoxy correct. Only thing I can think of is moisture possibly. I put the core down before I touched the outer hull.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Now we’re talking. Nice 👍


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

this is a piece of the new woven I put down with the green epoxy fairing. That didn’t even bond to the Divinycell.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Am I seeing that you glassed the bottom of the core and then set the cured glass side down into epoxy glue inside the hull bottom?
If so, what did you do to prep the glass you applied to the core?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Tommy1 said:


> Am I seeing that you glassed the bottom of the core and then set the cured glass side down into epoxy glue inside the hull bottom?
> If so, what did you do to prep the glass you applied to the core?


Rolled neat resin over the foam until it stopped absorbing it. Then I rolled out 1708 over the surface followed by another layer of 1708. That is holding up very well. The problem is between the laminated core and the old hull fiberglass.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I am asking because you may have an issue with the cured glass on the underside of the core trying to bond down if it was not prepped out.
It needs to be cleaned of amine blush and then sanded to create a mechanical bond. If you did these 2 steps you have a different issue.
If you did not do these 2 steps, this may be your problem.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Hull side was sanded with 80. Both surfaces were wiped down with total boat surface prep. I did not sand the glassed core surface only wiped with surface prep


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I am thinking this is the issue. Cured resins need sanding to create a mechanical bond. I realize this doesn’t fix the problem, but may help you decide next steps. The dark hull in the sun is making things worse. The air pockets will expand and cause the weakest bond to fail.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Also I don’t know for sure but I have a habit of warm water with the amine bloom. I’ll go back over it with the surface prep then acetone for good measure. Always sanded with 60 or less grit paper


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Dewaxer & Surface Prep Solvent


Dewaxer & Surface Prep Solvent Wash removes mold-release wax, dirt, grease, and oil from fiberglass, gelcoat, wood, bronze, aluminum, and stainless steel prior to priming and painting. Removes …




www.totalboat.com





Ah near the bottom of the page under FAQ it doesn’t remove the amine bloom from epoxy.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

Chris Morejohn recommends just vinegar water for amine blush, I think. This makes me sick, but I guess you have more energy than I do if you're thinking of re-doing the whole hull. The lines are beautiful. Wish the frs 16 and conchfish had that slightly rounded, dolphin super skiff deck look instead of the 1990s bass boat javelin point.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dang man that really stinks


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Thanks y’all. I’m studying about the amine bloom now. Not throwing in the towel. Been learning the hard way for many years and I’ll definitely remember this lesson lol


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I used US Composites epoxy with the slow hardener and did not experience any bloom with it. I think you would have noticed because it would leave a "greasy" film behind.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> I used US Composites epoxy with the slow hardener and did not experience any bloom with it. I think you would have noticed because it would leave a "greasy" film behind.


I’m using US composites epoxy resin but with the regular hardener. I think I would have noticed something too.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

Boat builder central sells one that states it doesn't bloom, supposedly. I think after this I'd even wash that. Also, some say using the plastic "ply" (can't think of the name) eliminates it, too. Anyone read that?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Damn man, I hate to hear all that! Sorry I missed you last week too.

I hope you get the glass issues sorted out. On the plus side, this should make refurbing any future skiffs way easier, and it looks like you're getting the painting pretty dialed in.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

maybe I just didn’t get a good solid set when I put the Divinycell piece in. Some good voids 
I don’t know


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Weird. Maybe the hull was a little wonky there and didn’t get enough to wet out? The glass around it looks solid? 
Also if you care you can modify a concrete dust shroud for almost 90%+ dust collection


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Even unskinned foam is tough to get a good void-free bond. I'm surprised not to see the troweling marks or the vent holes you drilled. Are these voids between the original hull skin and the first layer of 1/2" foam you put down? Give me a call if you want to talk about it, maybe we can figure it out!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

work has me by the neck but I’m picking at it slowly. 3 layers of 1708. Brings me about 1/16” lower than the painted part of the hull.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

We’re pulling for ya !


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh man, glad to see it getting done right! Going to be way better than new.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Looking good! Going to be back on track in no time!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh man this sucks to see. i had somewhat a similar but far worse issue with my BRS so i tore all the old foam core out and noticed only about 3/8 of it actually bonded to the floor. 



Littlefish said:


> Boat builder central sells one that states it doesn't bloom, supposedly. I think after this I'd even wash that. Also, some say using the plastic "ply" (can't think of the name) eliminates it, too. Anyone read that?


Ive used this resin a bunch and will say it happens far less. I used west systems epoxy recently and noticed blush all the time. Ran out and went back to Boat build central epoxy and it was much better. And cheaper


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Dobre said:


> Oh man this sucks to see. i had somewhat a similar but far worse issue with my BRS so i tore all the old foam core out and noticed only about 3/8 of it actually bonded to the floor.
> 
> 
> Ive used this resin a bunch and will say it happens far less. I used west systems epoxy recently and noticed blush all the time. Ran out and went back to Boat build central epoxy and it was much better. And cheaper


Call me paranoid but I would water wash any epoxy system to ensure good bond.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Call me paranoid but I would water wash any epoxy system to ensure good bond.


oh i agree. Just saying the blush was much more noticeable on the west systems


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

we’re glassed up. Fairing tomorrow and then I’m off for Alaska for 2 months.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

once again, faired the bottom side. Hope it keeps out the weather for 2 months.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Man you don't waste any time! Put her under a tarp and let her get a good post-cure in that hot sun. Good luck in Alaska!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah buddy, you’ve been gettin it


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

3 coats of super build


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Littlefish said:


> Chris Morejohn recommends just vinegar water for amine blush, I think. This makes me sick, but I guess you have more energy than I do if you're thinking of re-doing the whole hull. The lines are beautiful. Wish the frs 16 and conchfish had that slightly rounded, dolphin super skiff deck look instead of the 1990s bass boat javelin point.


You can build chris's plans with a rounded deck. Just use a rounder sheer flange and foam out to it. That's the beauty of building like he does. It can be done how you want it to look.


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

Amazing have only heard about these boats.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

I didn't see any vent holes in the new foam core that you put in. Is it possible that air got trapped between the hull and the new laminated foam causing the voids?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

kamy329 said:


> I didn't see any vent holes in the new foam core that you put in. Is it possible that air got trapped between the hull and the new laminated foam causing the voids?


I drilled 5/16” holes every 6” randomly in the core and had good ooze out. I must have just trapped a big air pocket still or my thickened epoxy was too thick/thin.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

After sitting in the sun for over two months she’s solid with no more voids or hollow spots. I got a new longboard, my wood one seemed to have warped and isn’t straight anymore. Sanded the high build down and put another coat of fairing on. Hope to have some finish primer on by the weekend and some finish paint next week. I’m looking for a trailer for this skiff. If anyone sees anything close to the keys let me know.








This sure ain’t Alaska lol. It’s hotter than a half fucked fox in a forest fire.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yep I do glass work for a living. I laugh at some of the working times and temps from the manufacturers. 
15-30 minutes at 70 degrees translates into 6 minutes at 96 degrees. I wish I could only use epoxy


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

jonny said:


> Yep I do glass work for a living. I laugh at some of the working times and temps from the manufacturers.
> 15-30 minutes at 70 degrees translates into 6 minutes at 96 degrees. I wish I could only use epoxy


Ain’t that the truth.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Finally got around to finishing the fairing and put more super build on. Hopefully this is it for the outside hull. Work is interfering with what I want to be doing but thank god for that. This should sand out really flat and smooth so I’m looking forward to that.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks really great!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

You're on the home stretch. Great job with the rebuild. It's inspiring!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

hillcharl said:


> You're on the home stretch. Great job with the rebuild. It's inspiring!


Thank you. It’s definitely an abusive and exhausting relationship. But man do I love it


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Finish primer sprayed and laid down great. Used the 1.4 nozzle. Next step I’ll sand everything down with 320 and 400 and spray the finish (again). But it’s laying down really nice.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great. I sprayed my first coat of finish primer and didn't like the results, so I've been rolling since. A roller I can understand


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Well that primer layed down nice. Looks so good man!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sweeet -- looking great man!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Very jealous! I’ll be rolling my cockpit with high build soon!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I know it’s only 1 square foot but it gets me excited and hopeful. Used the 6” sander on the lowest setting off of turbo mode with 320. The foam cushion pad is amazing. Alexseal finish primer 442


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks great boss!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Took the ole girl out of the shed and ran it for 20 minutes. She’s been sitting for 5 months. The 2 stroke yamalube exhaust reminds me of when I was just a boy. This skiff is going to bring back a lot of memories.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

That thing looks brand new! What HP is it?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> That thing looks brand new! What HP is it?


50


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I know it’s only 1 square foot but it gets me excited and hopeful. Used the 6” sander on the lowest setting off of turbo mode with 320. The foam cushion pad is amazing. Alexseal finish primer 442
> View attachment 212410
> 
> View attachment 212409


Looks flat as glass👍
Hurry up and flip this thing. The way you are about the bottom no one will ever see. I can’t imagine what the top will be like. And how long it will take you 😬
I’ve been under a lot of boats. And have yet to see one perfectly flat and true. There’s always bumps and humps from stuff curing with some shrink or core joints showing.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@jonny i think you’re absolutely right. My buddy leaned in on me about getting the bottom of the boat flat lol. Yeah this is definitely it. I’m gonna paint this thing and roll it over.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I also found a Ramlin trailer here locally. I’m going there Monday to check it out.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Ended up rolling the first coat due to wind and also I’d like to use up all this alexseal rolling stuff. Came out looking good again….


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks good. I'm totally happy rolling my Alexseal out. And it is way less stressful for me since I don't know a lot about spraying. A paint roller I have full mastery of 😄 , but a spray gun entails correct pressure, correct fluid volume, fan patterns etc....


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Man that looks good!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

In love with the color! Can't wait to see the finished skiff!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Man that looks great!!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I sanded between coats. This is the second coat of paint.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

What are you using to apply the paint? Spray gun? I've never painted a boat, but yall make me want to build one even though I don't have the time or patience haha! looks great!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@Tripletail that was rolled on but now I’m out of roller converter. I’ll sand this second coat with 400 and spray the final coat.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Cool, it looks great


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

MikeChamp12 said:


> @Tripletail that was rolled on but now I’m out of roller converter. I’ll sand this second coat with 400 and spray the final coat.


Why switch over to spraying ? It looks like you mastered the roll and tip technique. 
Great job by the way !


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Main reason is I’ve used up all my roll converter and it takes me a little over an hour to roll out a coat lol. @SouthernAngler I have 2 quarts on the spray converter I’d like to use. Also I think after I sand this 2 nd coat with 400 and knock down all the dimples and roller marks I’ll get a super smooth finish with minimal wet sanding/buffing.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

That’s been one long row to hoe. But I’m satisfied with the third and final coat. I was playing with the gun settings. I found that 22lbs of air was a sweet spot. 1.4 mm tip. 30% reducer. 20 minutes of playing with fan width and fluid controls I dialed it in to my liking.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Holy smokes that is very nice! Color me jealous


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks so good man, and that color is beautiful!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

bryson said:


> Looks so good man, and that color is beautiful!


Thanks brother. I’m on the fence now with cap colors. Guide Green or a light blue.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Me too on mine. I'm leaning light blue. Which Alesxseal blues have you looked at?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Me too on mine. I'm leaning light blue. Which Alesxseal blues have you looked at?


No I haven’t looked at the color charts for the blues


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ddduuddeee that thing looks slick as glass!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Ddduuddeee that thing looks slick as glass!


Thanks man. Yeah it came out the gun really nice. I’m still gonna wet sand with 2000 and give here a nice buff


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Thanks brother. I’m on the fence now with cap colors. Guide Green or a light blue.


My vote is some sort of tan, although guide green would be sweet. Something about the olive (or "dead grass") green hull with tan or "moondust" color combo really looks good to me, though.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

bryson said:


> My vote is some sort of tan, although guide green would be sweet. Something about the olive (or "dead grass") green hull with tan or "moondust" color combo really looks good to me, though.


I thought about that but when I picture it I think of salt marsh skiffs (nothing negative). I do have a quart of light grey and I could always remix something with a tan color too. Like @Sublime did for his hull color.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

I think a greenish/grey would look good for the cap.
I do love the classic tan with forest green combo aswell


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Tan and green go together like peas n carrots 

Looking great so far man, your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

She is purdy man! I like the idea of a blueish gray for the deck. It's different color combo and I think it will be killer looking.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

trying to find some time to buff the skiff. I have 3 remodels going right now it’s hard to find the time.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Wow that is awesome. Please give some details. What did grit did you color sand with? What machine are you polishing with? What pad? Sorry I'm just getting close to this point and have not buffed anything but 2k urethane clear. Thanks, Michael


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Wet sanded with a 6” Bosch GET75 on turbo slow speed with 1500 then 2000. I have the 3m perfect it on a wool pad dewalt buffer set at 1800 rpms. I’ll eventually buff through 3ms product to 06094 stage 2 polish with a foam pad and then 3m 06068 with a light foam pad to finish.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Good buddy of mine made these for me. What do y’all think?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Awesome 

When you gonna flip it over and start on the deck?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Awesome
> 
> When you gonna flip it over and start on the deck?


Hope to on Monday. I think I’m going to pull the trigger on a ramlin trailer locally this weekend


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 215138


Thats awesome - I just went and purchased all my paint yesterday morning. Im not too far behind you.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Where you located? I can help flip it you are near. Don’t scratch it flipping it over😂
I find stacking sand bags two high in a few spots. With a soft blanket or towel over them. It takes the stress out it getting away from you. And letting everyone one relax their grip for a second. And keeps the stress off the rubrail


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Thanks for the insight. Yeah it’s gonna be nerve racking flipping. Plus I don’t have many friends (1,000s of Acquaintances). I’m in Islamorada Oceanside mm 87


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had been ready to flip mine for a couple of days and trying to figure out how I could coordinate enough friends to get it done. One day I had a four man tree crew over cutting down three big pines that could have hit the house. And then the lightbulb went off. Four strong dudes , a cash tip offer if they would do it and 10 minutes later, it was on the trailer. My flange is 1.5" double cored thick so no worries about standing it on its side for a few seconds.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Just got her first bath.Cutting and polishing is done. Wax is going on tomorrow. Gonna run up to key largo around noon to grab the trailer. Hope to get her flipped this week coming up. She looks so pretty 😍


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

done


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Im jealous! i cant find anything in TX with a title haha.

Looks perfect. What was on it previously?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Dobre said:


> Im jealous! i cant find anything in TX with a title haha.
> 
> Looks perfect. What was on it previously?


I didn’t even ask. It was at a boat dealership just sitting there. I took measurement of my skiff and they worked at perfectly for it. I’ll just have to adjust bunks level


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Man, I wish I were there to help flip. Always such a cool part of the process.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice score on the trailer, did you get it for a decent price?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Nice score on the trailer, did you get it for a decent price?


$800 didn’t see any rust on it. Led lights work. Both tires and the spare look good and have a lot of life left. Hubs didn’t look too old either. Very convenient to grab it for it was local and also the timing was good.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Thanks for the insight. Yeah it’s gonna be nerve racking flipping. Plus I don’t have many friends (1,000s of Acquaintances). I’m in Islamorada Oceanside mm 87


Dang wish you were closer I would swing by but you are about 4 hours away. Although it would be a good excuse for a road trip for a day of fishing after the flip


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

jonny said:


> Dang wish you were closer I would swing by but you are about 4 hours away. Although it would be a good excuse for a road trip for a day of fishing after the flip


Hahaha I appreciate it. @bryson too. We do have less than 4mph winds Thursday and I can throw a rock and hit my boat ramp from the house. “Not trying to twist anyones arm”


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yep if I were closer would love to help out! Have been wanting to move to the Keys for awhile now, maybe someday if real estate ever gets reasonable again lol


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Yep if I were closer would love to help out! Have been wanting to move to the Keys for awhile now, maybe someday if real estate ever gets reasonable again lol


Thanks man. Yeah it’s pretty insane around here.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Just got her first bath.Cutting and polishing is done. Wax is going on tomorrow. Gonna run up to key largo around noon to grab the trailer. Hope to get her flipped this week coming up. She looks so pretty 😍


What does Alexseal recommend before applying wax ? Most major paint companies recommend 2 months minimum. I don't recall exactly when you painted.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@SouthernAngler I do not know. Thanks for the info maybe I’ll hold off on the wax


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I clearly didn’t deduct the 3” overhang on each side of the hull. Lol, anyone want to buy a trailer?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice tank.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Nice tank.


Hahaha thanks brother


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh, she bad! Love how the color turned out.

I'd just use that trailer -- my Conchfish is on a HB Guide trailer. It's a little more of a pain to strap down to stop the sliding side to side, but it makes it nice and easy to wash when I get home. There's nothing blocked by the guide bunks on the side, or by the fenders on the trailer.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Id use the trailer. I don't see mush wrong with it unless you are talking the additional space between the outer frame rail and the hull side which i don't see a problem with. Plus if you're ever coming in hot you'll have some forgiveness room. 🍺


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

setting up the cap so I can figure out the rod holders and the rest of the bulkheads.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Not sure how I feel about the coffin box now.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

having the storage is great.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

That coffin box looks sweet in there, its a great storage locker and or cooler if insulated. I guess it depends on how much floor space you need. They make some great hardware kits to attach things to the deck temporarily & with your "Mad Skills" I'm sure you could adapt the coffin box to be portable. 
Check here for tie downs. Cooler Tie Downs | Low-Profile Systems by Kennedy Products www.kennedytiedown.com


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Looking good man!
How many people will you normally have on with you? If just two I would run the box long ways. A lot easier to step around and keeps everything on center. You can build a backrest/grab bar combo. With it sideways it will always be a pain to step around. And if you put two seats on it. When just one passenger it will be off center. I do like it sideways for a guide tiller setup though.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@jonny totally agree. Honestly I’d probably be fishing alone the majority of the time. Other times will be with my 2 daughters although just my oldest likes to fish so it may be just two.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

When you set it up front to back. Two can ride like on a motorcycle. If they are friendly with each other 😂


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Nut to butt 😂


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Champ, just read this entire thread. Been following the Insta updates, but was much better to see all these steps on here. Looks great. I vote coffin box setup like the tiller guide, but it's your boat, do what you know will work best.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

After pissing off my clients for being 2 weeks late on a couple deadlines I decided to spend an hour this morning mixing up some thickened epoxy and joining the cap joints and bulkhead joint.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

MikeChamp12 said:


> @jonny totally agree. Honestly I’d probably be fishing alone the majority of the time. Other times will be with my 2 daughters although just my oldest likes to fish so it may be just two.


My waterman has a coffin box, "long ways". Tom was a fan of that layout I am told. In this case, he used the box for all of the rigging: battery(s), fuses, breakers, etc. I believe the logic is engine on one end, fuel tank the other, battery and stuff in the middle. I have owned an open cockpit boat and a mini-side console boat, as well. The open was my favorite. I would not recommend the "lodge" style sideways box placement due to rod storage and basically having to step over it continually. Beautiful work. She'll be really nice whatever you pick.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

@mwolaver good point about the rods since all mine are 9’


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Can someone help explain mounting height of outboard


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Project Dreamboat - Banana River Skiff - Florida Sportsman


Awesome looking boat with true history.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Can someone help explain mounting height of outboard


A good place to start is the flat above the prop to be in line with or slightly above the line from the boat with a straight edge. Yours looks a little low but might not be worth messing with.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

MikeChamp12 said:


> Can someone help explain mounting height of outboard


Like Flyclimber said you are close. But most likely about a inch low. The water will rise as it clears the hull. This is why running a lot of set back let’s you run the motor higher. So you don’t want to be dead nuts even with the bottom. The goal is to keep everything hitting under the cavitation plate. Since you are directly on the transom. I would start just above the bottom. Then see if you can squeeze a bit more once you get your prop sorted.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Adding some Coosa to the sponsons to mount trim tabs and eyes.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

She’s really close to the ocean where she belongs.
Bulkheads are in. Going to start tabbing in everything this week.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)




----------

